

Ask HN: What ever happened to Slide (Max Levchin)? - supahfly_remix

A year or two ago this startup was all the rage.  Does anyone know how it's doing?
======
sajid
Slide has 15M monthly users on Facebook (Zynga has 222M).

Slide missed the whole gaming trend, which was a serious mistake. Games seem
to be the only sustainable app model on Facebook.

